# Spreader For Full Size Blazer??



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

i need a spreader for my 92 full size blazer. i havent been able to find much on the net and was wondering if you guys had any advice. by the way, my blazer looks like a tahoe w/ 2 less doors. it isnt the older K5 blazer. and i have upgraded to 3/4 ton suspension. thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

BRL? This one sounds right up your alley!

~Chuck


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Lawnsmith,
Do a search here on "Trynex" spreaders. You'll see some posts by me and that unit was used on a full size '93 Blazer. Great plow truck isn't it? Had a '79 full size one before that, couldn't be stopped, until it caught on fire in a blizzard


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

i did the search and read through every post. i didnt see one thing about a 93 blazer or any blazer for that matter. i'm sorry if i overlooked it, i just wanted some help in the right direction. this will be my first winter plowing w/ my truck. i am in the process now of buying the plow, a 7.5 trip edge Pathfinder.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Lawn Smith,
Sorry. I think I must have posted about it at a different forum. Anyway I bought a Trynex 575 spreader with hitch mount for $1,000.00 and installed it myself. Its a single stage so one should stick to dry bagged material and not use bulk in it. It spreads well. It has a low profile so you can open the window on your back door to get to salt that you bring with you for restocking. I think it holds 350 pounds, but you should check the manual because I'm going on memory. I found it to be perfect for some smaller lots we do, so that I didn't have to send the bigger salt trucks to those locations when I was already there for plowing. Saved me time & money. If you have any more questions about that model, let me know.


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

that sounds great....do they have a website?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't think they have a web site. I bought it online through one of the plow part suppliers. 

TrynEx International, 23455 Regency Park Drive, Warren, MI 48089, call 800-725-8377 or fax 810-756-9124.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I don't think they have a web site, but there is another site that BRL gave to me that looks like their web site, but not really.

http://www.rcpw.com/Snow_Shop/Snow_Plow_Parts_Sand_And_Salt_SpreadersTrynex_Spreaders.html


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

thanks for all the input! i decided on the trynex SnowEx 575 spreader. thanks again!


----------

